# Need advice for wife's saddle induced pain



## GerryR

My wife has a Felt F85 that saw only one ride last year after she got it. We went for a pretty short ride today(her first of the year), 12 miles and afterward she complained of serious pain in her clitoris. She was riding a a Serfas saddle that seemed to me to be pretty hard in the nose. We later went to a bike shop where a couple of women actually work and, with the help of one of them, bought a Specialized Lithia Gel that seems much softer in the nose. We still need to take the bike to the shop to have them adjust the saddle height and fore/aft position. I was thinking maybe a triathlon saddle might help. She sat on my Selle SMP Pro and didn't seem to like it. She doesn't have this problem on her MTB or our tandem but she's in a very upright position on both. The Felt is her first road bike. Does she just have to toughen up?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Tzvia

I think the saddle fore-aft and tilt need need to be set correctly as it may be putting her in a position on the bike that puts pressure more towards the front. It may also be due to core muscle strength and/or how she sits on the saddle. If one tilts the pelvis forward to lean down in the lower position that is typical on a drop-bar road bike, then the weight and pressure will be on the soft parts and not the sit-bones. She needs to remember to keep the pelvis tilted back so that the sit-bones are holding her up, and bend down using the back and core muscles. If she is not comfortable/limber enough for that, the handlebars may need to be setup higher. 

The LBS should get that saddle set in the ballpark which should help, or possibly a fitting may be needed. Only after the saddle is set correctly and the bike tested out for a bit, can she tell if the saddle change helped or not. The search for the perfect saddle is not easy sometimes, but it's best to start properly setup on the bike before changing stuff.


----------



## GerryR

Thanks. She did get a fitting when she bought the bike last year but that changes a bit with the new saddle. She does need to work on her core strength, recognizes that she does and is working on it. That will take some time because her core strength was and still is pretty low. I personally don't believe there's any such thing as the "perfect" saddle, I have too many laying around to believe it exists. The Selle SMP just happens to be the best I've found for me, so far.


----------



## rrsgrrrl77

FWIW, I'm also new to cycling (and female), and while it may be true that your wife's core strength is affecting her position on the bike and that there is no perfect saddle, if she can't find something that's gentle on her soft tissues, she's not going to be too excited about getting back on that bike. My first saddle had me first painful and then completely numb in front and subsequently down my right leg. I got a new one (a Terry Butterfly) and *presto*: problem solved. I'm still a newbie and my positions still not awesome, but I'm comfortable now, so that I can work on improving my position and everything else. 

You know what they say about good pain and bad pain? A screaming clit is bad pain, and it's a non-starter as far as I'm concerned. Pain in your sit bones is completely different and something that you just get used to and that improves as you acclimate. 

Hope your wife finds a saddle she loves. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## Loraura

Saddle width is important. If the saddle is too narrow to properly support her on her sit bones, the soft tissue will be supporting her weight and that is VERY painful.

Try saddles of different width.

More padding actually is worse for me for soft tissue pain. You sink down into a soft cushion, which on longer rides means less bone structure support.

I found that a wider saddle, with very little padding to be my saddle nirvana.

This is a good read:
https://www.specialized.com/specs/spec.jsp?speccode=bodygeometrysaddles

This is my saddle nirvana, in a 155 width:


----------



## Weav

Both me and my wife were having saddle problems. Problems solved with this saddle. Email John and tell him about how your wife rides and where the problems are, and he will recommend a saddle. He has 3 to choose from. This V-Flow Plus solved our issues. Of course her fit needs to be dialed in for saddle comfort as well. You can find if there is a dealer in your area, and they usually have a demo saddle you can check out for a week or so to try it out.

This saddle is a no-brainer to try out because he offers a 6 month no questions asked comfort guarantee. If you don't like it, just return it for a full refund.

http://www.cobbcycling.com/


----------



## GerryR

Thanks for all the suggestions. She did get measured using the Specialized gizmo and got the Specialized Lithia Gel as a result. I think the issue may have been resolved with a bit of information from John Cobb's website. He mentioned putting the saddle "off axis" by as much as 5 degrees to help relieve pain. She had pain on the left side, so I rotated the nose slightly to the right. She rode it for a while and was quite pleased with the difference. We shall see how it is when we go out for a 15-20 mile, hopefully next weekend.


----------



## veloduffer

Her weight distribution is incorrect and needs to be more on her sit bones. Check the setback from the bottom bracket to the middle of the saddle. Sounds like a fore/aft adjustment, and maybe a higher handlebar height too. Get back to the more upright position and she can gradually lower it later.

My wife is a fan of Terry saddles. You can order direct and can return them if they don't work out for 100% refund or try another model.


----------



## Trek2.3

Take a look at the hornless *Moonsaddle*. It is impossible to get clitoris pain from one. It looks funny but it really does work. Buy at no risk because it comes with a 60 day money back guarantee. I have 3 with a total of over 4000 miles on them.

www.moonsaddle.com


----------



## CircaRigel

The fore/aft tilt suggestion is good. Also, I ride w/ a Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow, and I find the cutout pretty much prevents pressure/rubbing in the more sensitive areas.


----------



## velogirl

If she is experiencing discomfort in her clitoris, I would recommend that she consider a saddle with a cut out (like the Specialized Jett) not just a channel (like the Lithia). Then, she should be fit that when she's in her pelvic tilt position, her soft tissue is centered over the cut-out, not the nose of the saddle. I can't tell you how many women I've fit who think they're supposed to sit forward on the nose of the saddle. As soon as they're in the correct position on the saddle, all their discomfort disappears.


----------



## il sogno

Just want to add that Fizik is making good women's saddles now.


----------



## gardenrunner

You might want to also make sure she's lubing the area as well. I've read many a forums about this issue since I was experiencing this same discomfort last season. Rubbing from the saddle might also be making the tissues rub together against themselves thus causing pain as well. Diaper rash cream works great.


----------



## il sogno

il sogno said:


> Just want to add that Fizik is making good women's saddles now.


I take this back. I test rode two Fizik woman's saddles the Vitesse Sport and the Vesta. They both hurt like heck.


----------



## GerryR

Her problems seem to have been resolved by rotating the saddle slightly to the right.


----------



## il sogno

GerryR said:


> Her problems seem to have been resolved by rotating the saddle slightly to the right.


Good to hear, IMO Specialized makes great women's saddles. :thumbsup:


----------



## arcustic

My wife just started riding 3 weeks ago. Initially she had sit bone sore, which is natural and has since gotten used to the saddle and no longer sore. However, she constantly cmplain of soreness on the sides of her groin.....the 2 side bones of her vagina. I have looked at her saddle and the angle seems ok to me....but again I may be wrong. The current saddle is from Colnago that came with the bike. I have posted a photo below. I have also thought of changing her saddle. Would appreciate it if anyone could share on your view on this. Thanks.


----------



## il sogno

arcustic said:


> My wife just started riding 3 weeks ago. Initially she had sit bone sore, which is natural and has since gotten used to the saddle and no longer sore. However, she constantly cmplain of soreness on the sides of her groin.....the 2 side bones of her vagina. I have looked at her saddle and the angle seems ok to me....but again I may be wrong. The current saddle is from Colnago that came with the bike. I have posted a photo below. I have also thought of changing her saddle. Would appreciate it if anyone could share on your view on this. Thanks.


Try a Specialized saddle. They take a ride or two to conform to your sitbones but they're very, very good. I'm riding a Specialized Romin now.


----------



## gardenrunner

arcustic said:


> My wife just started riding 3 weeks ago. Initially she had sit bone sore, which is natural and has since gotten used to the saddle and no longer sore. However, she constantly cmplain of soreness on the sides of her groin.....the 2 side bones of her vagina. I have looked at her saddle and the angle seems ok to me....but again I may be wrong. The current saddle is from Colnago that came with the bike. I have posted a photo below. I have also thought of changing her saddle. Would appreciate it if anyone could share on your view on this. Thanks.



Make sure she's sitting on her sit bones and rolling her lower back into a "C" shape, pulling the top of her pelvis towards her spine. It is difficult to do if you don't have a strong core. Make sure she's doing core every other day as part of strenght training/xtraining days. RIght now it sounds like she's putting too much weight on the middle of the groin area, where those ligaments run on the sides of the vagina. Also, make sure there are no bunches of fabric from her shorts, or the chamois in the shorts in that area. Some women like a shorter short, so they yank em up, then all the extra fabric bunches there, and then suddenly you're all chafed there. She also might want to use a little chamois cream, body glide, Nozema, or diaper rash cream. Make sure the chamois is of quality, and that the seam that connects the chamois to the short itself is not rigid. It needs to be as smooth as possible. Her saddle should also be completely level(place a small level on the back of the saddle and reach the other end of it to the nose), that way she's not tilting her pelvis forward, causing her weight to be supported by the middle and front of the vagina instead of the sit bones. If all of that fails, it's her saddle.

Good luck!


----------



## arcustic

il sogno said:


> Try a Specialized saddle. They take a ride or two to conform to your sitbones but they're very, very good. I'm riding a Specialized Romin now.


Thanks. I will have keep that as an option.


----------



## arcustic

gardenrunner said:


> Make sure she's sitting on her sit bones and rolling her lower back into a "C" shape, pulling the top of her pelvis towards her spine. It is difficult to do if you don't have a strong core. Make sure she's doing core every other day as part of strenght training/xtraining days. RIght now it sounds like she's putting too much weight on the middle of the groin area, where those ligaments run on the sides of the vagina. Also, make sure there are no bunches of fabric from her shorts, or the chamois in the shorts in that area. Some women like a shorter short, so they yank em up, then all the extra fabric bunches there, and then suddenly you're all chafed there. She also might want to use a little chamois cream, body glide, Nozema, or diaper rash cream. Make sure the chamois is of quality, and that the seam that connects the chamois to the short itself is not rigid. It needs to be as smooth as possible. Her saddle should also be completely level(place a small level on the back of the saddle and reach the other end of it to the nose), that way she's not tilting her pelvis forward, causing her weight to be supported by the middle and front of the vagina instead of the sit bones. If all of that fails, it's her saddle.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes, I also suspect that it could be her sitting position. Will work out her positioning and incorporate core strength training for her.

Her shorts which are from Pearl Izumi....Women Symphony Knickers and Women Elite, which are new and the chamois are superb. Will try using diaper rash cream.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## gardenrunner

arcustic said:


> Yes, I also suspect that it could be her sitting position. Will work out her positioning and incorporate core strength training for her.
> 
> Her shorts which are from Pearl Izumi....Women Symphony Knickers and Women Elite, which are new and the chamois are superb. Will try using diaper rash cream.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


No problem. I forgot to add, don't use diaper rash cream with oils or emolients in them. They are very difficult to wash out of shorts and the chamois. Not to mention, it might seep through the shorts and onto her nice new leather saddle. (in case you didn't know)Monistat makes an anti chafing gel that turns into a powder that is a great product you don't have to order offline which is where most chamois creams are available unless you go to the LBS.


----------



## arcustic

gardenrunner said:


> No problem. I forgot to add, don't use diaper rash cream with oils or emolients in them. They are very difficult to wash out of shorts and the chamois. Not to mention, it might seep through the shorts and onto her nice new leather saddle. (in case you didn't know)Monistat makes an anti chafing gel that turns into a powder that is a great product you don't have to order offline which is where most chamois creams are available unless you go to the LBS.


Got that. Thanks.


----------



## JulieD

I've used many saddles over the years. SMP Glider works for me. You can choose your width and padding. I hear of quite a few guys that love them but not many women mention them. I think the shape freaks some people out. They're pricey, but worth every penny IMHO.


----------



## arcustic

Update....I got my wife to adjust her sitting position...moving her butt towards the back of the seat where she sits directly on her sit bone. She has been riding over the past week and has gotten use to the new riding position and seems to be ok now. Thanks gardenrunner and to those who have contributed.


----------



## dfvcador

I would say that she is somewhat stretched out on the bike causing her pelvis to tilt forward/anteriorly. May be she is also sliding forward on the saddle to irritate the clit area. She needs to sit on the sit bones/obturators bones. She seem to be leaning forward to much and applying pressure to her pubic symphsis bone. 

BTW, no ligaments in that region other than tendons that insert in to the bone in that region. The vagina sits in the pelvic basin, which protects it. Look into Specialized measuring tool to determine pelvic width. Also get a seat that has a cut out.


----------



## mountaingirl1961

Trek2.3 said:


> Take a look at the hornless *Moonsaddle*. It is impossible to get clitoris pain from one. It looks funny but it really does work. Buy at no risk because it comes with a 60 day money back guarantee. I have 3 with a total of over 4000 miles on them.
> 
> www.moonsaddle.com


That is an interesting concept.

Any downsides to this design that you've discovered in your travels?


----------



## sarahd1981

This is all great information! I recently went to a cycling class (very unprepared), and was unpleasantly surprised to say the least. I was bruised and in pain for two weeks. I think I'll get the teacher to help me adjust the seat properly next time and also work on my posture. If this doesn't help, at least I'll know to use Monistat gel next time 

Does anyone know if cycling classes let you bring your own saddle?


----------



## il sogno

sarahd1981 said:


> This is all great information! I recently went to a cycling class (very unprepared), and was unpleasantly surprised to say the least. I was bruised and in pain for two weeks. I think I'll get the teacher to help me adjust the seat properly next time and also work on my posture. If this doesn't help, at least I'll know to use Monistat gel next time
> 
> Does anyone know if cycling classes let you bring your own saddle?


Not the one I went to. I think there are classes where you can bring your own bike, tho.


----------



## Alcornblue

Good to hear advice helped. I'm having same problem but am confused with all the above - for and aft; tilt down tilt up; keep level; off-cemtre to right 5 degrees.... muddled!!!


----------



## clydeosaur

My wife runs a WTB she saddle on the MTB & a WTB Flow gel saddle on her roadbike. I started her out on the stock saddle (for the road). She had the same problems the OP is talking about. I purchased the WTB gel , but was apprehensive about the amount of padding. We usually do 20 mile rides and she has no problems what so ever.


----------



## KoroninK

Also you don't necessarily have to use a women's saddle, depending on the size needed. On my road bike I have a men's saddle. It's a Frote Pro SL which I'm very happy with. Due to lack of riding for one reason or another I end up with pretty sore sit bones, but that is the only issue I've had with it.
https://www.performancebike.com/images/performance/products/large/50-7708-BLW-ANGLE.jpg


My mountain bike is a whole other issue trying to find a saddle. After finally trying the saddle the originally came on my husband's mountain bike I'm closer. We need to adjust it a bit, but it feels better than anything else I've tried so far.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate

Selle Italia Lady Diva Gel Flow. My wife loves hers. It's added 20+ miles to our rides. Believe me, if she's happy, I'm happier.


----------



## Alcornblue

Thanks everyone... advice much appreciated... using a man's saddle at the moment... readusted the saddle - height, tilt, forward etc... much improved... but selle italia Lady Diva Gel Flow seems to be the most highly recommended... will def invest... cheers...


----------



## ragweed

*One vote for the Fazik Vesta*

My wife was having problems with soreness and so we went saddle shopping and ended up picking up a Fazik Vesta and I'm happy to say it fixed her issue. 

I think one reason why it worked is because the back of the saddle curves up which means that the front of the saddle curves down and away and hence no pressure. All the other women-specific saddles we looked at were flat.


----------



## Rexg

after resolving a challenge of finding a really small bike for my wife, we were finally able to locate and buy her a women's specific 43cm 650c bike which apparently is only made by felt. so last night, i placed her on the trainer to get her dialed in per her measurements, everything was fine and dandy until yeah, pain in the lower part. she wanted her saddle tilted so much forward that when i tried to sit on it i would actually slide to the front so i told her this may not work. thankfully i found this thread. i will try to locate the saddles mentioned and hopefully the stores will have a good try-out/return policy if it doesnt work.


----------



## Trek2.3

Woman's specific 43cm 650c bikes are also made by Trek. I have one.

Try a Moonsaddle. They come with a 60 day refund so you can "try for free."
MoonSaddle - Pressure free noseless bicycle seat. Superb ride, no soft tissue pressure!


----------

